
Notepad++ has been banned in China - HideousKojima
https://mobile.twitter.com/Notepad_plus/status/1294991670245818369
======
non-entity
Not shocked tbh. The author has had their fair share of political
controversies, from the site being hacked by Islamic extremist groups, to
attracting criticism for his comments on official social media accounts back
during the 2016 election.

